# OCC Trike



## Sulley

I have this really nice OCC Chrome Stingray that i have been wantin to build a trike out of, i picked up a rear end from a 1950s Sears tricycle so i said what the heck. I wanted to do it without modifieing the frame of the bike, make it a complete bolt on. The back end of an OCC bike is wide with the 4 1/2 " rear tire they run. The Sears trike rear end was much narrower so i needed to widin it, also i wanted to use the PCC rear tires and wheel for the back of the bike, the shaft size of the rear end is very close to the inside of the OCC wheel after you take all the guts out of it but the axles were not long enought the way they were so i shortined the axle houseing and they went wright on. I pinned the wheels to the axles and the sears rearend is a couster brack hub so i have brakes. I picked up two rear steps from the Schwinn Roadster trike and boxed in the rear end. I set the seat back by adding a seat post to the front of the seat pan. Its comin along, waiting for the frender braces. Sulley


----------



## sam

that looks like it factory made--they missed it--those would have been killers


----------



## Honestherman

Great project and reward for your work. Your pictures are great. Thanks


----------



## Sulley

Well i say its done but are they ever really done. Got a set of tall bars, they seen to make it better to ride. Just a fun project i have wanted to do for a while.  Sulley


----------



## cadillacbike

*trike*

You nailed it . That is one nice bike.


----------



## zarmed003

that looks like it factory made


----------

